# What is the climate/weather like in Merida, Yukatan?



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm highly considering visiting Mérida in two years, after the pandemic is over. I've been paying attention to the weather on Wunderground. There are a lot of thunderstorms these past two weeks. Do these thunderstorms last all day, or only for a few hours? Also, I do want to thank all the expats who have been answering my questions about places in Mexico. You are all very nice people, and I appreciate you all. I'm studying Spanish in DuoLingo, and having DuoLingo conversations six days a week now. I'm improving my Spanish a lot, and hope that in two years I will be much more fluent.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your progress with Spanish.
You will find Merida very hot and humid; oppressively so for much of the year, according to many visitors. For retirement, you might want to look at locations at higher elevations, and visit the coastal locations in the winter months.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you RV ******. If I go to Mérida in December or January, would it be too hot and humid? The temperature is 75-85 degrees Fahrenheit this month. And it has some rain and thunderstorms, and I wonder if they would hamper my visit, or if the rain or thunderstorms only last for a few minutes/hours? Do you happen to know?

Do you have the names of places where I could go? I don't want cobblestones because I can't walk on them, and I don't want high altitudes because I am very old and will be over 80 by the time I go to Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thunderstorms typically pass in a short time. It will be humid, but winter is the best time to visit any Mexican coastal area, as you know. Be aware that some residents of such areas do escape for the other half of the year to higher elevations. 
I am now 83 and am no longer able to navigate without oxygen, or survive without AC. We are no longer in Mexico, but lived in Chapala for 13 years in a delightful climate. We could visit the Pacific coastal towns for 'beach vacations', but were never attracted to the east coast of Mexico at all.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi RV ******! Thanks for your reply. That's good to know that the thunderstorms in Mérida don't last long. I still want to go to Mérida. That sounds like the first place I want to go.
Do you know anything about Playa del Carmen? Should I go to Chapala? I want to spend one week in each of two areas of Mexico. I'll need to figure out how to get a good guide. I don't know where to even start. The Lonely Planet book on Mexico shows some guides, but it would be nice to have just one guide that would take us to both of the places we want to go.

It's really sad for you and your wife that you can't live in Mexico anymore. Sorry to hear about your need for oxygen. That must be a real hassle. My age is catching up to me, too. I'm not a fast walker anymore. I walk very slowly, and my balance is not excellent anymore. Due to Covid 19, the gym I belong to is closed by the Governor of Oregon, where I live, so I can't work out.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am sure you will have no problem to find a guide that will take you to both places if you are willing to pay his or her expenses and fees.. However it will not be that eay to find someone familiar with both places.. Just fly to Guadaljara, get a cab to Chapala and fing a guide there and then go on to Merida from Guadalajara and find a guide there.. Take a bus or a driver and go to Playa del Carmen if that is what you want to do and visit there.. no need to have the same gude in all the places.You can cut back on a lot of money by using a local gude.
Thunder storms in the tropics do not last very long . In some caes they come at a more or less regular time , like morning or afernoon so that leaves you with the rest of the day to explore the place you are in.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Excellent advice, but I never considered a guide in my explorations. We just explored on our own, on foot, or in our own car. If you fly down, you can rent a car, of course. However, the current situation is not amenable to travel anywhere. If you become ill, remember that your Medicare is not going to pay the bills if you live in Mexico.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Marian, if you happen to have a smartphone, you can choose to “follow” the weather of any place in the world. Our family is scattered around the globe, so I have Toronto, Ontario; Toulouse, France; Nelson, British Columbia; Tepoztlán, Morelos, Mexico; and several other towns/cities around the world in my iPhone weather app. When I open it up each morning I can see what weather each of our close family will be experiencing that day. If you include Merida on your weather app you can see the hourly forecast as well as the forecast for the coming week.


----------

